# Angry Mama !



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Don't know what to say…. Rock and hard place here. I'd be angry too.

I know it's less than an optimal solution but if it's the motor, and you're eventually stuck with the saw, and it still is an issue. A third party motor of the same size maybe? I hate to even mention this as you should be able to get some satisfaction from the company about this. It seems like they're overwhelmed with issues and are treading water on this one at everyone's expense.

I just did a search online for this saw's model number with the word 'issues' after it. Lots of forums about the motor stopping mid cut. Lots of possible solutions, or at least solution recommendations.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Sadly Delta is no longer the company it used to be. If reviews are any indication, quality issues, parts availability, and poor customer service seem to have suffered dramatically in recent years.

I have a Delta air cleaner hanging from my ceiling with a faulty control panel. A replacement part was on backorder for months, and then suddenly became unavailable. I finally added a manual switch and was able to keep two of the three speeds. I turn it on/off with a yardstick. My Delta drill press started to suffer quill run out. The aluminum housing/quill interface had become sloppy after only a few years of medium use. To repair this, I took a grinder and cut a slot down the front of the housing and through to the quill sleeve. I bored a hole horizontal to the vertical cut and used a thru bolt to tighten the sleeve, much like an old style split head drill press. Ugly, and it works pretty well now, but I should never have had to do it in the first place.

I also have Jet, Grizzly, Powermatic, General(Canada),Oliver, and Sawstop represented in my shop. Delta is the only brand I've ever had issues with. I will never buy Delta anything again.

So yes, you should be upset! I agree with Craftsman on the lake, Delta's treading water, and are either having serious supply issues or simply have ceased to really care about their customer base.
I also think your best bet is to probably look into a third party motor if you can't get satisfaction from Delta. A bitter pill to swallow, but less expensive than a new saw. What I do not know is whether the motor in your saw is designed specifically for it, and not a standard NEMA frame.

Really sorry you're dealing with this. I hate it when companies don't stand behind their products!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I can sense your frustration and be doing more than civil correspondences, however, your 4 out of 5 star rating has me more frustrated.

BTW… Welcome to LJ.

Apologies… just noticed you 1 star (bravo)... I misread the 4 starts in the top righ by other reviewers. We need moire reviews to balance out the dodgy products getting good ratings.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Years ago it was either Delta or Dewalt. Both good companies. Dewalt seems to have maintained some of that good name. I don't do Delta any longer. 
I had a Delta/Rockwell contractors saw I bought back in 85. Couldn't kill it. Still running in my nephew's cellar today only the belt has changed.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... I had a *xyz* contractors saw I bought back in 85. Couldn t kill it. Still running in my nephew s cellar today only the belt has changed.
> - Craftsman on the lake


Similar to my contractors saw… some generic production line made in Taiwan… No longer sold as their cost escalated to match the production quality (originally under priced) and woodworkers refused to pay the increased price…

Unfortunately you get what you pay for… even sales tend to concentrate on factory seconds/rejects…. *caveat emptor*!


----------



## MamaAnn (May 27, 2020)

> I'm not sure how it got 4 stars, I meant for only one
> I can sense your frustration and be doing more than civil correspondences, however, your 4 out of 5 star rating has me more frustrated.
> 
> BTW… Welcome to LJ.
> ...


----------



## MamaAnn (May 27, 2020)

The New motor came today !
Anyone want to come help me install it ?
J/K I got this. 
Wish me luck that it works.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Good luck MamaAnn!
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

You might check your electrical circuit feeding the saw.

Likely you would need a 20A circuit on 12AWG wire. (Top of my head assumption here, since I don't know the actual specs)

A 15A line on 14AWG might be browning out the voltage (and popping 15A breakers), causing your issues.

It might be worth monitoring the line voltage (safely, of course) while the saw is running to see if this is an issue.


----------



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

Good luck MamaAnn. I am sorry to hear you have had such trouble. I am one of the many owners of this saw here, and most of us love it. I have had mine 6 years without a single complaint. Either you got a lemon, or there may be some power issue. Either way i hope it works out for you


----------



## MamaAnn (May 27, 2020)

I've had the electrician over to check wiring. All is good

Lots of lemons on the type one motor
I'll get back to you when I'm done.
Just hoping the motor is good.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah as said this is an awesome saw for the money,maybe it's there problem or maybe it's a problem on your end? ive heard ove very few complaints on this saw,maybe you got a lemon? mine has been incredible for the money.


----------



## MamaAnn (May 27, 2020)

There have actually been less praises on the saw then complaints and motors are on back order. All with the same problem…....T1 or T2….I have T1

How can the problem be on my end. I've had my wiring checked, The saw is clean, I take care of it, and I've been operating table saws most my life. The motor quickly over heats and dies. That's the machine


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

When we moved to our new house and before I built my shop, I kicked the cars out of the garage and worked in there. All my tools were 110 at the time, but I found that my Old Delta Contractors saw. (a great saw BTW!) lacked power and would bog down. My breaker box was in the garage, but the garage outlets were at the tail end of a long run GFI circuit. It was fine for a power drill or sander, but anything that required real current showed obvious bogging. I added two separate 110 20 amp outlet circuits, using 14 gauge romex and when I bought my General T650 cabinet saw, a dedicated 220 with 12 gauge romex. 
Some motors are more susceptible than others to long runs. Years ago, I had a friend with a jointer planer that had a Baldour motor, a highly respected company, and he had similar problems. For shorter runs, the motor you have might be generally adequate? I have no idea if this is an issue for you, but the shortest run possible to your box is always a good idea and potential added insurance for your saw if the motor is susceptible to brown out. If your electrician did not check your wiring under a similar load, he wouldn't necessarily have noticed this.

Or, the motor you had was junk, and hopefully the new one will be fine. If it does have similar symptoms, I'd look at my wiring, not just for adequate gauge which I'm sure the electrician checked, but for the outlet's wire run to the box.

Hope it all works out!


----------



## MamaAnn (May 27, 2020)

well 7 hours later "minus the break to take care of the grand daughter" 
The saw is purring like a kitten and I'm covered in bruises. All I have left to do is put the dust collector back on. 
Thinking of grabbing a new switch, this one isn't in the best shape

good night folks


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> well 7 hours later "minus the break to take care of the grand daughter"
> The saw is purring like a kitten and I m covered in bruises. All I have left to do is put the dust collector back on.
> Thinking of grabbing a new switch, this one isn t in the best shape
> 
> ...


ok so it was just the switch?


----------



## MamaAnn (May 27, 2020)

No, it was the motor

Just because I can order a switch and change it for 20 $ I think I should.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> No, it was the motor
> 
> Just because I can order a switch and change it for 20 $ I think I should.
> 
> - MamaAnn


so sad you had to deal with this ,the saw is top notch for the price,one of the few delta has made lately that was a score.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Congratulations on a successful repair! I've acquired a few bruises myself fixing things…
Glad it all worked out in the end MamaAnn. 
Enjoy!


----------



## MamaAnn (May 27, 2020)

Thank RC !


----------



## Buck_Thorne (Jun 20, 2015)

> I ve had the electrician over to check wiring. All is good
> 
> Lots of lemons on the type one motor
> I ll get back to you when I m done.
> ...


Apparently I got lucky with my motor. I've had my saw at for at least 5 years now… possibly longer. I haven't had any issues with the motor, but my top did warp. I also tried in vein to get that fixed, both going through Delta and throught Lowes, who is the exclusive dealer for them. I'm still using the saw, haven't had any problems using it with the bad top, but I'll never buy another.

Another problem I've had is with the wheel for moving it around. Maybe its just an uneven basement floor, but I'll be danged if I can get that thing to work. I swear it used to work just fine.

Hope your new motor solves your problems.


----------



## MamaAnn (May 27, 2020)

I have a perfectly level floor ( lucky I know ) And I still have problems with the wheel. This saw has been a workout for an old woman 


> Apparently I got lucky with my motor. I ve had my saw at for at least 5 years now… possibly longer. I haven t had any issues with the motor, but my top did warp. I also tried in vein to get that fixed, both going through Delta and throught Lowes, who is the exclusive dealer for them. I m still using the saw, haven t had any problems using it with the bad top, but I ll never buy another.
> 
> Another problem I ve had is with the wheel for moving it around. Maybe its just an uneven basement floor, but I ll be danged if I can get that thing to work. I swear it used to work just fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry for the problems - I must be one of the lucky ones too. Mine's been working great for over 4 years. At first, I had issue cutting hardwood with a cheap extension cord and having only one 15amp breaker controlling everything in the garage (shop). It would kick off the breaker occasionally. A good quality extension cord and a slower feed rate and I've had no issues. Now, to rip out the dust collection and put in a 4in port at the bottom of an enclosed box.


----------



## MamaAnn (May 27, 2020)

My electric is on designated 20amp breaker and I use a 12 guage extension but my problems were the same even plugged in the wall. It's ripping like a charm now. Just needed that motor.


> Sorry for the problems - I must be one of the lucky ones too. Mine s been working great for over 4 years. At first, I had issue cutting hardwood with a cheap extension cord and having only one 15amp breaker controlling everything in the garage (shop). It would kick off the breaker occasionally. A good quality extension cord and a slower feed rate and I ve had no issues. Now, to rip out the dust collection and put in a 4in port at the bottom of an enclosed box.
> 
> - dday


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Glad to hear that it worked out for you…..Happy Sawdust!!!!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I would have just taken it back when the problems started. Any saw under $1k today is going to be a compromise.


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

If you want QUALITY made stuff BUY AMERICAN…..

OPPS Sorry nothing if made here! Tough luck!


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

Glad you got it working, too bad about all the problems….. It looks like you've joined the anti delta fan club of which I am a sad member, used to be THE tool company to the woodworking community. Yes I'm an antideltite!


----------



## MamaAnn (May 27, 2020)

Thank You all, 
She hasn't given me a problem since the new install


----------



## EllenWoodHead (Feb 9, 2020)

> I have a perfectly level floor ( lucky I know ) And I still have problems with the wheel. This saw has been a workout for an old woman
> 
> - MamaAnn


Hey, old womans rock! Back and forth, until we fall asleep.


----------



## McFrisch (Jun 24, 2020)

I have been contemplating buyng the Delta 36-725t2 (Lowes) or 36-5100t2 (Home Depot), but have heard the horror stories related to the motors. Apparently Delta has acknowledged it and I see on Instagram, they posted the following:









Hope they get this fixed for the people who bought them; maybe get a good batch out soon. Maybe Delta can reimburse you for the new motor Mama.

All said and done, I think I may get the Laguna Fusion F1 or F2, when they get their stock available. I have seen mid-August targets for delivery.


----------

